# DIY Camo Dipping



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Have you ever had something you wish you had in camo, but, couldn't find it or it wasn't available? Or maybe an old gun that you didn't want to spend $250-$300 on? Well, I've found the answer!! I originally saw this kit in another forum and was really impressed with some of the things people were able to camo. So, I thought I'd give it a try. It is REALLY cool!!

Basically, it's a DIY Water Transfer Printing (Hydrographing) kit. There are some tricks to the technique (which I haven't mastered yet ), but, it's not near as hard as you'd think and fun as he!!.

They are apparently available several places online, but, I bought mine from www.timbersedgecamo.com

I'm about to start prepping a gun stock, but, here are a couple of small items I did last Saturday. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I think your bored  .. Can you put in on metal? ie, gun barrell ??


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

cool gotta try that


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

yep...looks pretty good. Ima have to give it a try.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That is pretty cool...
Does it work on skin? Does it wash off?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It turned out pretty good...you missed the switch though you did get the face plate. 

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I think your bored


I'm just hoping he doesn't post pictures of his tricked out undergarments...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> I think your bored  .. Can you put in on metal? ie, gun barrell ??


Yes, you just need to buy a self etching primer so that it will adhere to the metal.

I just got some self etching primer, so, I'm gonna try some metal items soon.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Yes, you just need to buy a self etching primer so that it will adhere to the metal.
> 
> I just got some self etching primer, so, I'm gonna try some metal items soon.


Hurry up PLEASE, i have two rifles i want to do!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm just hoping he doesn't post pictures of his tricked out undergarments...


Unlike you HP, I don't wear latex underwear.

I'm strictly 100% cotton and unfortunately, it won't work on cotton.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Good kit, but they're still pretty expensive.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Good kit, but they're still pretty expensive.


.
Not really when you figure you could easily do 2 complete guns. If you did one gun, it would more than pay for itself.

Regardless, it's a kick in the arse!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Unlike you HP, I don't wear latex underwear.
> 
> I'm strictly 100% cotton and unfortunately, it won't work on cotton.


Now that you have tried it, do you think one kit would do the barrel and action+scope on an average rifle? I have one of those cheap Nikon Monarch's i wouldn't mind trying it on!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now that you have tried it, do you think one kit would do the barrel and action+scope on an average rifle? I have one of those cheap Nikon Monarch's i wouldn't mind trying it on!


Definitely!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's a link direct to the video page on Timber's Edge's website. The 2 videos on that page will give you a real good idea of the basics of the process:

http://www.timbersedgecamo.com/Videos.html


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Doesn't look to strenuous....But he kept saying it was plastic, i don't know if that would be good for moisture resistance on a Gun.....Let us know!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Doesn't look to strenuous....But he kept saying it was plastic, i don't know if that would be good for moisture resistance on a Gun.....Let us know!


I'm not sure what he was saying was plastic.....it's an ink. It's the exact same process used to dip guns professionally (same films, everything), just very manual in a DIY kit.

In fact, the company that makes the kits, Liquid Print www.liquidprintone.com supplies the water transfer imaging industry with equipment, films and other raw materials.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Guys! Thank you very much to TXPalerider for turning me on to this forum! If you haven't seen these kits they are really worth checking out! It is the same water transfer printing process that is done commercially in a in home dipping kit. Basicly any hard surface object can be dipped with these kits. From guns and bows to tackle boxes and fishing rods. These kits come with everything you need except a container to dip in and hot water! Metal objects can be done as well, all you need is an etch primer that creates a more efficient bond to the metal surface. This primer can be picked up at any local hardware store. The cpo primer that comes with the kits is good for just about anything else. When activator is applied to the film, the film dissolves leaving ink floating on top of the water which is essentially what will be applied to your object when dipped. This process will bring new life to whatever object you are wanting to dip. You can go to our website at www.timbersedgecamo.com, click on the instructional video link and see exactly how this process works!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Timber's Edge said:


> Hey Guys! Thank you very much to TXPalerider for turning me on to this forum! If you haven't seen these kits they are really worth checking out! It is the same water transfer printing process that is done commercially in a in home dipping kit. Basicly any hard surface object can be dipped with these kits. From guns and bows to tackle boxes and fishing rods. These kits come with everything you need except a container to dip in and hot water! Metal objects can be done as well, all you need is an etch primer that creates a more efficient bond to the metal surface. This primer can be picked up at any local hardware store. The cpo primer that comes with the kits is good for just about anything else. When activator is applied to the film, the film dissolves leaving ink floating on top of the water which is essentially what will be applied to your object when dipped. This process will bring new life to whatever object you are wanting to dip. You can go to our website at www.timbersedgecamo.com, click on the instructional video link and see exactly how this process works!


I guess that answer's my questions...now to build a tank to dip my 700 in! First i'll do a cheap scope!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm not sure what he was saying was plastic.....it's an ink. It's the exact same process used to dip guns professionally (same films, everything), just very manual in a DIY kit.
> 
> In fact, the company that makes the kits, Liquid Print www.liquidprintone.com supplies the water transfer imaging industry with equipment, films and other raw materials.


I was thinking to do a scope that cellophane covered in wax should protect the lenses...any thought's?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Timber's Edge,

Glad to see you made it . Being a novice at this, I was hoping you might be able to answer some of the questions that are sure to come up. Also, I just started prepping an old .22 this afternoon and I'm sure I'll have some questions.



catchysumfishy said:


> I was thinking to do a scope that cellophane covered in wax should protect the lenses...any thought's?


I was looking at the scope on the .22 too and was kinda wondering the same thing. I think I'm gonna have to do a little more research before I do a scope. In the meantime, I've been scouring the house for other small items to play camouflage.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Absolutely I appreciate the invitation to come aboard! A scope can be done, but here's the deal on scopes. Commercially done scopes are dipped before the lenses are inserted. After market dipping can be done, however there is a risk because depending on how well the scope lens is sealed will determine whether or not it will leak. That is the main risk. One of those deals where if it doesn't leak dipping is a great idea, if it does leak its a terrible idea. Personally I wouldn't recommend it only because I would hate if someone ruined their scope because I said they could do it. It's really up to you guys at your own risk with that. Same policy with any electronics. I have seen a guy dip several trail cameras with electronics inside and not have a problem. Also seen the same with a scope. However, it could go either way depending on your equipment that you plan to dip.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Timber's Edge said:


> Absolutely I appreciate the invitation to come aboard!


Welcome to 2Cool. I watched the videos and it looks interesting and relatively simple. Are the patterns on your website the only ones available? Gameguard and Brush Country are a couple that would work well where I hunt.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Timber's Edge said:


> Absolutely I appreciate the invitation to come aboard!
> 
> also Welcome to 2cool!--
> 
> ...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Timber's Edge said:


> Absolutely I appreciate the invitation to come aboard! A scope can be done, but here's the deal on scopes. Commercially done scopes are dipped before the lenses are inserted. After market dipping can be done, however there is a risk because depending on how well the scope lens is sealed will determine whether or not it will leak. That is the main risk. One of those deals where if it doesn't leak dipping is a great idea, if it does leak its a terrible idea. Personally I wouldn't recommend it only because I would hate if someone ruined their scope because I said they could do it. It's really up to you guys at your own risk with that. Same policy with any electronics. I have seen a guy dip several trail cameras with electronics inside and not have a problem. Also seen the same with a scope. However, it could go either way depending on your equipment that you plan to dip.


I'll be letting you know about the scope, i think putting the Cellophane on the lens then placing some of my high dolluh braided 4lb test line across the top of the cellophane and then start wrapping it inside the Id of the scope then warm waxing over it with enough of the string extending out to just pull and drop the wax out after dipping! My higher end scopes i will just dip ...better not leak for what they cost....lol!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Timber's Edge,
> 
> Glad to see you made it . Being a novice at this, I was hoping you might be able to answer some of the questions that are sure to come up. Also, I just started prepping an old .22 this afternoon and I'm sure I'll have some questions.
> 
> I was looking at the scope on the .22 too and was kinda wondering the same thing. I think I'm gonna have to do a little more research before I do a scope. In the meantime, I've been scouring the house for other small items to play camouflage.


Hmmmm, Fully camoe'd broad heads blades and all!


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Swampus said:


> Timber's Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely I appreciate the invitation to come aboard!
> ...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I had my Kawasaki Mule hot dipped in Brush Country, so it's out there....


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Brete said:


> I had my Kawasaki Mule hot dipped in Brush Country, so it's out there....


Oh yeah brush country and many other camo patterns are available in water transfer film commercially, but not available in the in the MyDipKit as of yet. There are some very good looking new patterns in development but no word yet if they are going to be available in the kits.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That is really cool.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Timber's Edge said:


> Oh yeah brush country and many other camo patterns are available in water transfer film commercially, but not available in the in the MyDipKit as of yet. There are some very good looking new patterns in development but no word yet if they are going to be available in the kits.


Thanks. I'll check your website from time to see if its been added.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Too Tall said:


> Thanks. I'll check your website from time to see if its been added.


Absolutely, there is one really cool pattern, I'm not sure if its out yet or still in development. I'm hoping it will be available in the kits soon. It is truly awesome and nothing like anyone has ever seen. I don't want to spoil the surprise, but its one my personal favorites! It has an awesome natural effect and very unique. When you guys see it you'll see what I mean!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks!--I am sure the final top coat of satin will really help the durability of the ink.

I don't "Baby" my guns too much.--The vidi was cool!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I like but would rather have a standard woodland camo or maybe blule camo.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I like but would rather have a standard woodland camo or maybe blule camo.


The achieve a blue camo, all you have to do is use a blue base coat instead of tan.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah you can change the basecoat, however that doesn't work on all colors. Blue, blaze orange, chartruese, colors like that work the best. One part in the instructional video that is misleading is the color white. I can't tell you what white will do with other patterns, but on Timber's Edge XD, white won't give you a snow pattern. On our pattern, the places in the film that appear transparent aren't exactly transparent they do have a bit of tint to it.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Lots of patterns out there if you are having someone else dip it.

If I could get my scope dipped in this...:cheers:


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

What about filling the bathtub up with hot water and getting the ol'Lady....never mind.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's a couple pictures of some trail cameras a guy did with the Havoc Plus kit just to give you guys a visual.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

At the time of this picture he had done 3 and started on fourth. He told me he had enough stuff left to do 3 more cameras. All done with 1 kit.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Ordered some to try on an old Winchester Model 70 and see if i can bring it back to life. I will take some before and after pics.

LW


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Cool, post pics when you get it done.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Timber's Edge said:


> Here's a couple pictures of some trail cameras a guy did with the Havoc Plus kit just to give you guys a visual.
> 
> View attachment 277599
> 
> ...


The thing that is kinda cool about trail cams is, technically they should be weather proof, which means you could dip them with the electronics inside. All you'd have to do is cover the lenses.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

TXPalerider said:


> The thing that is kinda cool about trail cams is, technically they should be weather proof, which means you could dip them with the electronics inside. All you'd have to do is cover the lenses.


Yeah every trail cam I've seen has o-ring or some type of rubber seal to keep moisture out so if the rubber seal isn't worn I would say its good to go. I wouldn't submerge for long amount of time or anything but I think it would work good enough.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are some new pictures that just came across another message board. Check them out and see what you think!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. 

Had to go turkey hunting this past weekend. So, I just started applying basecoat to my old 22 this afternoon.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Had to go turkey hunting this past weekend. So, I just started applying basecoat to my old 22 this afternoon.


Hurry up , this is kill'n me! :wink:


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Will it adhere to a fiberglass stock? Can it be recoated if say you mess up or years down the road it doesn't look so good? Would it work to just cover your scope lense and edges where it seals with a layer of something like Elmers glue then after the camo dries peal the glue from your lense?


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Spex said:


> Will it adhere to a fiberglass stock? Can it be recoated if say you mess up or years down the road it doesn't look so good? Would it work to just cover your scope lense and edges where it seals with a layer of something like Elmers glue then after the camo dries peal the glue from your lense?


Yes it will adhere to fiberglass, it will adhere to any hard surface. When you spray the activator, that comes in the kit, it will actually transform that film into just ink. Yes, if later on your are unhappy with the look you can strip it down and do something else later on. It's very durable do its not like it will come off easy but it can be removed. On the scope with the glue, I honestly couldn't tell you that would work or not because I really don't know. I would be hesitant to try that.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

I really like the looks of this Product.Is this a Matte finish or a satin or?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Spex said:


> I really like the looks of this Product.Is this a Matte finish or a satin or?


The clear coat that comes in the kit is Satin. But, you can use matte.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hurry up , this is kill'n me! :wink:


I got the 22 stock and my welding helmet base coated. Stay tuned!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You wear a welding helmet when you hunt????


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> You wear a welding helmet when you hunt????


Yep. Hunting with Bucksnort is a lot like hunting with Dick Cheney. :rotfl:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

My thoughts exactly. I'm glad you said that because I was getting ready to. :rotfl::rotfl:


PS Make **** sure you don't attach a mojo to the helmet. Thats a sure fire shoot me item for Ol Snort.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Palerider,

How much work was it tearing down the rifle?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yep. Hunting with Bucksnort is a lot like hunting with Dick Cheney. :rotfl:





Too Tall said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm glad you said that because I was getting ready to. :rotfl::rotfl:
> PS Make **** sure you don't attach a mojo to the helmet. Thats a sure fire shoot me item for Ol Snort.


Quit trying to steal this thread! Ya'll both know I can't hit the side of a barn.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't feel bad, I bet I shoot worse than you do! I love duck hunting, but it takes the fun out when your buddies have to shoot your limit for you nearly everytime! That's happened to me more times than not!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> I got the 22 stock and my welding helmet base coated. Stay tuned!!


I think someone has got a new addiction.......i guess your toilet will be next!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> I think someone has got a new addiction.......i guess your toilet will be next!


Now that would be cool.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out this video commercial produced by bowhunter4e, the maker of the instructional videos on timbersedgecamo.com, let me know what you guys think about the video! Just click on the youtube link below!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Timber's Edge said:


> Check out this video commercial produced by bowhunter4e, the maker of the instructional videos on timbersedgecamo.com, let me know what you guys think about the video! Just click on the youtube link below!


Pretty cool!!

Here's a wild hog tusk keychain I did just for kicks.
(Sorry the picture ain't too great)


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Pretty cool!!
> 
> Here's a wild hog tusk keychain I did just for kicks.
> (Sorry the picture ain't too great)


Hmmm, I should do my stump for hunting season:bounce:


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's another set of pictures a guy had done with a shotgun with a Predator Brown Deception MyDipKit. He actually was able to add his favorite college logo in with the pattern which really shows some flexibility you have with being creative with these kits. Really cool!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Have any of you that have used this tried to do a bit of a stress test for scratches and dings etc. to see how durable this will be in the long term app.?

any after pic's?

I am thinking of doing it but would like to know it will last for a good while with the abuse and rain etc. b4 I go to the trouble.--Cool stuff--so don't take this wrong please--I am hard on my stuff and lend many rifles to alot of clients etc.--That shotgun looks real sweet!

swamp


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

This stuff is very durable. It's the exact same camouflage process that is done commercially and what the bow and gun manufacturers use to camo their products. Plus it comes with a satin clear coat that adds an extra barrier between your camo and the outside elements.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I wear camo drawers ! Oh wait.......is this the right post for that ? Ha Ha Ha......
I think that is some BAD @SS Stuff man !


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I wonder if I could dip my TRUCK !!!!! Now I just have to find someone that will let me borrow their pool !


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hurry up , this is kill'n me! :wink:


Alright, I finally dipped my 22 stock. Haven't clear coated it yet, but, here's 3 phases of it.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow! I am just astounded how well you guys are doing with these kits! Awesome work fellows!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

I have that stuff written down on my wish list.. great work !!


----------



## grids (May 18, 2009)

Awesome thread and awesome product - I have got a few kits from here www.cmodipkit.com - very pleased with them. Good people


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

How hard would it be to dip ATV fenders?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> How hard would it be to dip ATV fenders?


Pistol, if you're gonna do this, call me, i want to come over and check this out when you do


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

and if it is possible....how much would you need to complete all the fenders?

Anyone have a guess?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Can I dip O/U shotgun barrels?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> Can I dip O/U shotgun barrels?


Yes


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

I think you spent too much time in the SUN!!!!


----------

